# Reel worthless emerald coast blue marlin tournament



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished the ecbc this weekend and had a great weekend. Made a long run west of the river. Had our bite around 9:30 Friday morning , had the fish on the wire many times but just couldn't close the deal. The fish ended up dying on us again and sank. Had to push the reel to 50 plbs just to stop it . Slow and steady got her back up and drug her in . Fished our way back east that day and pulled off a bigger fish after a couple jumps. Traveled east that night and wound up at elf and caught and released one there around 225 plbs. We ended up bringing in the only blue marlin weighing in at 594 and won 498k . Have to say thanks again to the Reel Fuelish guys for allowing us to use there boat , great bunch of guys . 

Here's some video : http://vimeo.com/m/98953429


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I call a comeback.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*New Boat Name for you*

:thumbsup: "UNREEL"

You guy's are Amazing bunch of fisherman: Thx for posting.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Simply amazing guys! Congrats!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

really COOL! Jut wondering what the profit margin is in one of these tournaments... Entry fees, fuel, costs the works! Congrats to the CREW! awesome fish!! 1/2 a million isn't to bad!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Guessing they spent 30 g's on cost. But man what a trip and pay day.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats again! Freakin awesome!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Way to go again guys!!! Dang!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Way to hang in there Alex!!!!!!!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Great job guys! Great video (as usual) and good money win!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Alex,

You guys are smoking it this year. In spite of everything, you are doing what you have to do to get it done. 

Wish I was over there. I've traveled half way around the world to fish with the Dreamin' On in Papua New Guinea and you guys are catching more fish in the Gulf than I am catching over here........and larger size as well. I'm jealous.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work guys!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Some people just get it! Right now y'all are gettin it!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, talk about lemons into lemonade. Strong work Alex and Milo. Feelgood story of the year


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Man, talk about lemons into lemonade. Strong work Alex and Milo. Feelgood story of the year


Decade, not year.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Incredible work, thanks for the report and video! You guys are dominating out there, and it couldn't come at a better time!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Gotta be one of the best years you could have when you take into account fishing 2 different boats and the fire incident. Easier to forget when you stack up tourney $ like that. Congrats


----------

